

This pic of rms always makes me smile - kamechan
http://www.stallman.org/rms.jpg

======
rick888
Whenever I see a picture of RMS, I always think about the smell. From the
stories I've heard, it's probably not very pleasant.

~~~
madhouse
Last time I met him (though, it was a couple of years ago), he smelled like
any other ordinary human being.

A random suit after 8 hours of office work is far worse.

